# I Want A BIG New Tank: Acrylic Vs Glass



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I currently have a 20 gallon tank, and all of my plants are getting too big. I am also tired of not being able to have a large school of fish. I am looking to buy a new tank, either acrylic or glass, and I want the base price to be under 300 (not including tax).

I found a 75 gallon glass tank at Petsmart for under 300, and I've also found an acrylic 50 gallon for under 300 at Petco. Which should I go with? I've never had anything but cheapo wal-mart tanks, but I've never had one leak...just lots of scratches. The clarity and lightness of the acrylic sounds nice, but there's a 25 gallon difference due to price.

Can you tell me some of the pros and cons of acrylic and glass?
Also, what are some other online retailers that sell large aquariums?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I've had both, I'd go glass... one reason and one reason only, scratchs.

acrylic pros
light wieght( not a big deal with a 75, but 750 it is a huge deal)
clear
easy to drill
cost less at larger sizes( say 300+ gallons)

acrylic cons
scratchs( this is the one that matters)
costs more for smaller sizes
can be damaged by chemicals

Glass pros
cheaper for small tanks
hard to scratch

glass cons

not perfectly clear
wieght
harder to drill( not hard, but more work and diamond bits needed)

FYI 75 gallons is by no means _Large_


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Also acrylic is harder to grip especially if it has rounded corners like my friends 250 does. 

Id go glass, yes it weighs more but it doesnt scratch that easily and for the most part are crystal clear. 

wal-mart tanks are ok, aqua-tech is owned by marineland and I am sure thats the name on their tanks as well.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

i like my acrylic tank more than my glass tanks. it's a 50g 36x15x20(actually 46.75g). the scratches do suck though. but... you can repair the scratches. something that no one really mentions: the plastic tanks look brighter. if you only want to spend a set amount and you're after a 'bigger' tank, i'd go w/ the 75. you'll probably be happier with the extra 25 gallons.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

light scratchs can be repaired, if your nail catchs on the scratch, then chances are the average person does not have the skill needed to remove the scratch.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I doubt our floor could even support a 300 gallon tank, but 75 is very large compared to the 10-30 range I'm used to. 

I was under the impression that the acrylic was more difficult to scratch, knowing that it's not - I'm going to go for the 75 glass. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

even a paper towel can scratch arcylic.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I'm glad I didn't do the impulsive thing and buy the 50 gallon acrylic because my five year old little brother would have scratched it into oblivion.

I also saw some nice tanks with Starphire/Starfire glass, but I don't think they have those at the store.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

For a tank that size low iron glass, is really not needed. ( I know there are those that will disagree, but I'd rather put my money into live stock)


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

What does low Iron have o do with anything? and Starphire/Starfire glass?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I've even managed to scratch my glass tank. Probably, from using those magnetic scrapers. I was wondering about low iron, starfire glass as well.


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

The main reason I wanted an acrylic tank was because of the clarity and the low-iron glass (aka Starphire/Starfire) is a nice compromise. The strength of glass, but the clarity of acrylic.

I stopped using gravel because it tended to get stuck in the magnetic algae scraper and wreak havoc. Sand is much nicer.



I still haven't bought the tank yet, but it occurred to me to check on eBay and craigslist. There was nothing nearby on eBay, but I have found several on craigslist. I'm talking to a guy right now about buying his 90 gallon glass tank. I'm so excited!

Anyone have experience with using heating cable in sand? Is it safe or are heating cables only for gravel?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought a 240g and stand, that had never been set up for $200, off Craigs list. 1st thing I did was water test it, no leaks. the stand is a el cheapo, but thats no biggy, i've built every stand I've had in the last 15 years.,


----------



## Riiz (Jul 19, 2008)

LVKSPlantlady said:


> What does low Iron have o do with anything? and Starphire/Starfire glass?


Its the iron in glass that gives is that green shade in larger tanks, low-iron/starphire will look almost white/blue, about just as clear as acrylic.


----------



## oakleyhoma (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm definitely buying used from now on, using the $1/gallon rule as much as possible.


----------



## leolucido (May 23, 2008)

Please don't go to Petco or Petsmart, for the tank. If you look a little more try looking at local aquarium wholesellers in your area.

In my area, they have one who sells a 60 gallon glass for $50.


----------

